# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Mechanical sculptures from Jennifer Townley

## Airicist

jennifertownley.com

vimeo.com/user27353561

----------


## Airicist

Bussola - Jennifer Townley - 2014
April 26, 2014

----------

